# reputable reptile centers



## mutt

hope this helps people trying to find a reputable reptile center, cant think of anymore, im sure there must be!!!
Crystal Palace Reptiles - Crystal Palace Reptiles 
Southcoast Exotics - UK Reptile and Exotic Pet Shop, Over 100 Vivariums stocking Reptiles, Amphibians, Inverts and Exotic Mammals 
Coast 2 Coast Exotics - Coast To Coast Exotics - Reptile Shop / Reptile & Amphibian Breeder / Supplier of Snakes - Darlington, North East England, UK 
Scales and Tails - Scales & Tails ... Reptiles, Birds & Mammals ... Leicester UK 
The Rainforest - Rainforest Reptiles 
Snakes 'n' Adders - Snakes ''N'' Adders 
Cambridge Reptiles - Cambridge Reptiles - Home Page 
Deleted due to bad reports
Gillworth Reptile - Gillworth Reptiles - High Quality Reptiles & Exotics 
The Reptile Room - The Reptile Room 
Godiva Reptiles - www45.brinkster.com/godivareptile 
The Lizard Wizard - The Lizard Wizard 
The World of Exotics - Untitled Document
Northampton Reptile centre - Reptile Centre - UK Reptile Supplies for snakes, spiders, frogs, lizards, amphibians and more! or Reptile Centre Online - Northampton Reptile Centre 
Wharf Aquatics - Untitled Document 
Worcester Reptiles - Worcester Reptiles 
The Living Jungle - Home 
Reptile Centre - Reptile Centre - UK Reptile Supplies for snakes, spiders, frogs, lizards, amphibians and more! 
Jurassic Pets - Jurassic Pets, Reptiles, Snakes, Lizards, Tortoises, vivariums, heat mats, crickets, locust, herpetogogy 
Newland Reptiles - www.newlandpets.co.uk 
Leaping lizards of york - 01904 422588 - LEAPING LIZARDS
Waterlife - Waterlife Research Industries Ltd.
City Reptiles 02890 580680 in Belfast Northern ireland
Cold Blooded in Rainham, Essex-01708 630135
nottingham reptile centre 
North East Exotics -North East Exotics. Middlesbrough . Acklam road 
Keighley, West Yorkshire- www.keighleyreptiles.co.uk
this thread is soon to be possibly deleted or left wide open to liable suits, i dont have the money for the law suit, so visit the reptile centers and see for yourself, after all, what one person thinks is bad, another person could think is good, thanks for all of the people who have commented on some of the shops, this thread is under greenphases view at the moment
cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## Guest

I was asked to remove the replies to this thread due to possible implications for the owners of a perticular shop.

If anyone else has negative posts about any shop could they please let mutt know via pm please


----------



## Ace

its only a small place and its fairly new but pauls reptile den in potters bar is what i waould call a good quality reptile centre. the place has been good everytime i went in there.


----------



## Jack13

this should be a sticky, so its easy to acess


----------



## SilverSteno

Just a suggestion but could these be organised by region as well?


----------



## Guest

Ok all after pm's with mutt we have decided that the thread should remain but if anyone does have negative info about a particular shop could you please inform either myself or Mutt and then we can deal with it as it needs to be.

The last thing that we want to do is leave the forum open to bad press or worse still liable but we feel that the thread would be beneficial to all


----------



## mutt

Silvershark said:


> Just a suggestion but could these be organised by region as well?


surely you dont mean north v south do you? :lol:


----------



## SilverSteno

mutt said:


> Silvershark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a suggestion but could these be organised by region as well?
> 
> 
> 
> surely you dont mean north v south do you? :lol:
Click to expand...

I think the south would win in regards to reptile shops...

:lol: 

But on a "North East, North West, South East, South West" etc so its easier to find good places closer to home :wink:


----------



## mutt

ok will get onto it right away, ok wheres me mapbook....................... :wink:


----------



## SilverSteno

mutt said:


> ok will get onto it right away, ok wheres me mapbook....................... :wink:


Geez are you living in the past? Mapbook for ONLINE work? Poor soul has no one informed you of the powers beheld by the magical multimap? :lol:


----------



## NNY

Another great place is Waterlife. Went there the other day after going to a stockist i wasnt impressed with *not naming names here* Anyway the website is www.waterlife.co.uk


----------



## Andy

Did you know Leaping Lizards has a new website?

www.leaping-lizards.com


----------



## mutt

thanks andy :thumb: , no i didnt, have amended the topic


----------



## Lofty

Cold Blooded in Rainham, Essex gets ranked #1 for me  Only reptile shop i know fairly local to me, always very helpful and just generally a good place!


----------



## Furless-Friends

City Reptiles 02890 580680 in Belfast Northern ireland.... ONLY good reptile shop in the country!

#edit# Ok just heard about Ladysmith Pets so need to check in there!


----------



## cornmorphs

lol, well at least there is one good one i guess


----------



## jaysnakeman

the living rainforest in rhyl, ive bin there loads and they have always got new stock and can get hold of just about anything!


----------



## mutt

you got an email address for them by chance?


----------



## AilleantSian

another good rep shop in west yorkshire is Keighley Reptiles - www.keighleyreptiles.co.uk

we get alot of our reps from there and they wont sell an unhealthy rep or a non feeder


----------



## scotty

is any1 having problems opening up crystal palce reptiles website and southcast exotics website?


----------



## mutt

yeah they are taking ages to download aint they, got in eventually though


----------



## scotty

mines just says cannot find server :?


----------



## Robinson

mutt said:


> you got an email address for them by chance?


PM Ace, he know's Steve at the living rainforest quite well & will have all contact details


----------



## mutt

cheers mate, will do


----------



## melpeck86

*re*

There isnt any good rep shops near us. Downside to living where we do, although strange thinking about the population of Oxfordshire. :?


----------



## McWBAsh

Can anyone recommend a shop in the North Somerset area? I'm just starting, so I would like to find a good dealer who can give advice as well as sell. I don't mind travelling for good service.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

NORTH EAST EXOTICS -Acklam Road - Middlesbrough is new and impressive.


----------



## scarlettvegetable

I know this is a bit old, but I thought Id just give my input anyway as people are always asking where shops are, and as this is the kinda database area thing so...

I know of 1 in Berkshire, and Aquasplash in Reading. Its not bad, not the best, but certainly not any where near the worst! Its quite small as well, doesnt tend to have much variety in their stock though, but the staff are friendly and knowledgeable so...:lol:

www.aquasplash-online.co.uk

I just saw that jurassic pets was already mentioned.... :? :roll: :lol:


----------



## NNY

Yeah aquasplash only deals with normal reptiles really. The simple stuff. We're only just down the road scarlett.


----------



## loulou

can i add one please?

Shropshire Exotics in um well .......shropshire LOL

webby is 

www.shropshire-exotics.co.uk

This is owned by marie aka glidergirl and her partner rich they are really lovely people and the shop is great.


----------



## manda

there is a great reptile shop in portsmouth called emsworth aquaria they stock reptiles and rishy stuff and animals they are in drayton with is by cosham inportsmouth they dint change there name from when they moved from emsworth sadly they dont have a website that i no of but well worth checking out if your in the area
manda xx


----------



## NNY

The problem Ive found with some reptile shops is they're hidden away. My local decent one is hidden down in a village by Heathrow Airport.. and then its down an alley. Dexter will know what I mean I think.


----------



## scarlettvegetable

Theres one near Heathrow?? I couldnt find any a couple of months ago, now they all seem to be popping up nearby!

Guess I just dont look hard enough!

And I totally agree with what you said about Aquasplash, but its ok if your stuck for food! :lol: The only reptiles I have bought from there were a couple of Leopard Geckos, and they were great about it, actually asked if I had the setup and if I had kept them before etc, which I have noticed alot dont do...but meh, its there if anyone feel the urge!


----------



## 16-BIT

andyb5 said:


> City Reptiles 02890 580680 in Belfast Northern ireland.... ONLY good reptile shop in the country!


have to agree to disagree on that one


----------



## NNY

scarlettvegetable said:


> Theres one near Heathrow?? I couldnt find any a couple of months ago, now they all seem to be popping up nearby!
> 
> Guess I just dont look hard enough!
> 
> And I totally agree with what you said about Aquasplash, but its ok if your stuck for food! :lol: The only reptiles I have bought from there were a couple of Leopard Geckos, and they were great about it, actually asked if I had the setup and if I had kept them before etc, which I have noticed alot dont do...but meh, its there if anyone feel the urge!


Don't get me wrong its a great shop.. helpful staff who know what theyre doing.. just not much variation.


----------



## scarlettvegetable

I know :lol:


----------



## Furless-Friends

alsynthe said:


> andyb5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> City Reptiles 02890 580680 in Belfast Northern ireland.... ONLY good reptile shop in the country!
> 
> 
> 
> have to agree to disagree on that one
Click to expand...


Hey m8. I know i've heard a few bad experiences on this one but I havent really had any bad advice out of there personally so cannot slate them.

And besides thats only till I get 'Furless Friends' up and running ( i hope) and then I'm hoping I can open a shop N.I. can really be proud of at last!


----------



## PendleHog

Ditto shropshire exotics, theyre literally 2 minutes from my uni house which makes it especially useful!

Great selection of stock and fantastic, knowledgeable people running it. Especially good if you like exotic furries too!


----------



## 16-BIT

andyb5 said:


> alsynthe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyb5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> City Reptiles 02890 580680 in Belfast Northern ireland.... ONLY good reptile shop in the country!
> 
> 
> 
> have to agree to disagree on that one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey m8. I know i've heard a few bad experiences on this one but I havent really had any bad advice out of there personally so cannot slate them.
> 
> And besides thats only till I get 'Furless Friends' up and running ( i hope) and then I'm hoping I can open a shop N.I. can really be proud of at last![/quote
> 
> 
> i had alot of bad advice and it was at the cost of a cornsnakes life
Click to expand...


----------



## PendleHog

Sorry to hear that alsynthe  So is there anywhere worth going in Belfast then?


----------



## Elaphe

south west reptiles in exeter seem genuin
http://www.southwestreptiles.co.uk/


----------



## 16-BIT

since then ive bought off breeders. personally i dont htink id buy form a shop again


----------



## boalad247

Bites N Strikes in welling kent or cold blooded rainham essex.
Cold blooded is wicked for just the amount of animals they have although that anaconda at front is cruel but i heard it was a rescue so...
The lads at bites n strikes are good, smallish shop but they have a great selection and always have what i need in stock, very clean well worth a visit.
its a shame prestige hrps in crawley shut down i loved it there.


----------



## Living Rain

Robinson said:


> mutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> you got an email address for them by chance?
> 
> 
> 
> PM Ace, he know's Steve at the living rainforest quite well & will have all contact details
Click to expand...

Hi All,

Finally got time to sit down on the computer and saw my shop mentioned on here - GREAT :lol:  
I still do some stuff through gillworth reptiles but in Jan 06' i set up my own shop purposley for the reptile enthusiast. Seems to be going well and from all the comments i have read across the net people seem to like it. The web site is still under construction but the web address is WWW.the-livingrainforest.co.uk and you can always contact me on 01745 353411 during shop hours or 07949697376.
Hope to see many more of you there  

Cheers Steve


----------



## hullreptilelover

Can I be cheeky and add my own reptile shop? Hull Pets and Gardens, Hull East Yorkshire. :lol: 




Some of our vivs!


----------



## pixie_bex

coldblooded is a fantasic shop!! If anyone has been there is that turtle thing in the big glass tank in the middle real? lol It never moves when I go in there!


----------



## daughterofthedarkness

hullreptilelover said:


> Can I be cheeky and add my own reptile shop? Hull Pets and Gardens, Hull East Yorkshire. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of our vivs!


I've been there, it's a very nice shop!!


----------



## Issa

I've used both South Coast Exotics and Emsworth in portsmouth and they are both pretty good, south coast has a few more harder to find species but emsworth is bigger!


----------



## Kev132

hullreptilelover said:


> Can I be cheeky and add my own reptile shop? Hull Pets and Gardens, Hull East Yorkshire. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of our vivs!


dont you find it abit dangerous having the thermostats within naughty kiddies reach ? looks nice though..


----------



## Tehanu

I'd like to rudely add my own workplace in Trafford, Manchester;
http://www.urmstonaquatics.com/

and also;
Viper and Vine in Prestwich, Manchester;
http://viperandvine.tripod.com/index.html

and finally Holland Hydroponics in the city centre;
http://www.hydroponics.co.uk/about_us.htm


----------



## hullreptilelover

Kev132 said:


> hullreptilelover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be cheeky and add my own reptile shop? Hull Pets and Gardens, Hull East Yorkshire. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of our vivs!
> 
> 
> 
> dont you find it abit dangerous having the thermostats within naughty kiddies reach ? looks nice though..
Click to expand...


All of our stats are placed away from the public on top of the vivs except for the two in the picture. We havent had a problem with anyone touching them and there is always a member of staff in there to keep an eye on things. Its also heavily monitored by cctv.


----------



## mike mc

in manchester area the viper and vine is definatley the best shop around,stocks hundreds of boas ,pythons,lots of lizards and spiders,very very well kept shop and animals

http://viperandvine.tripod.com/index.html


----------



## Incubuss

Reptile Land in Hull is great. They would rather miss out on a sale then sell to someone who isn't ready or to inexpeirenced for the animal.


----------



## snakelover

mutt said:


> hope this helps people trying to find a reputable reptile center, cant think of anymore, im sure there must be!!!
> Crystal Palace Reptiles - www.crystalpalacereptiles.com
> Southcoast Exotics - www.southcoastexotics.com
> Coast 2 Coast Exotics - www.coasttocoast.co.uk
> Scales and Tails - www.scales-tails.co.uk
> The Rainforest - www.rainforestreptiles.co.uk
> Snakes 'n' Adders - www.snakesnadders.co.uk
> Cambridge Reptiles - www.cambridgereptiles.org
> Birmingham Reptiles and Pets - www.birminghamreptilesandpets.com
> Gillworth Reptile - www.gillworthreptiles.co.uk
> The Reptile Room - www.thereptileroom.co.uk/index.php
> Cumbria Reptiles - www.exoticpetscumbria.co.uk
> Godiva Reptiles - www45.brinkster.com/godivareptile
> The Lizard Wizard - www.thelizardwizard.co.uk
> The World of Exotics - www.theworldofexoticpets.co.uk
> Northampton Reptile centre - www.reptilecentre.com or www.reptilecentreonline.co.uk
> Wharf Aquatics - www.wharfaquatics.co.uk/stk-reptiles.htm
> Worcester Reptiles - www.herpnet.freeuk.com
> The Living Jungle - www.ntrickett.demonweb.co.uk/home.html
> Reptile Centre - www.reptilecentre.com
> Jurassic Pets - www.jurassic-pets.co.uk
> Newland Reptiles - www.newlandpets.co.uk
> Leaping lizards of york - 01904 422588 - www.leaping-lizards.com
> Waterlife - www.waterlife.co.uk
> City Reptiles 02890 580680 in Belfast Northern ireland
> Cold Blooded in Rainham, Essex-01708 630135
> nottingham reptile centre
> North East Exotics -North East Exotics. Middlesbrough . Acklam road
> Keighley, West Yorkshire- www.keighleyreptiles.co.uk
> this thread is soon to be possibly deleted or left wide open to liable suits, i dont have the money for the law suit, so visit the reptile centers and see for yourself, after all, what one person thinks is bad, another person could think is good, thanks for all of the people who have commented on some of the shops, this thread is under greenphases view at the moment
> cheers guys :thumb:


Thanks that was very good, looked trough all the sites lol


----------



## Johelian

I visited the Serpentarium in Leighton Buzzard today, and I was pretty impressed. The store is quite small, but well-stocked with a variety of unusual creatures including an adult black and white argentine tegu, monkey tailed skinks, and mangrove snakes. The shop owner was a nice chap to talk to, very friendly and knows his stuff. He also breeds a lot of his own stock (mostly snakes). Well worth a visit if youre in the area.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

I have one shop on there that should definatly come off the list.


----------



## snakelover

which one?


----------



## Snakes r grreat

snakelover said:


> which one?


Wont name it on here, pm me if you want to know. Its down south though.


----------



## Dan

Can you PM me too pls


----------



## sami

Why not name and shame? As long as there is sufficient reason then there can't be a problem. (ie justify your slating!)

It only becomes unfair on the establishment if it's one member of staff giving dodgy advice once, it could be a new starter, part timer, work experience person etc but if it's a fair reason then they can have no complaints.

There are enough dodgy places out there (ie standard goldfish/mouse petshops sprouting 'reptile departments' etc) without protecting the reputation places have on here when they are perhaps not so justified.


----------



## Dan

Because the forum has to be very carefull about what is published.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Greenphase said:


> I was asked to remove the replies to this thread due to possible implications for the owners of a perticular shop.
> 
> If anyone else has negative posts about any shop could they please let mutt know via pm please


That is why i will not name and shame! Out of respect to the forum owner and mods! If anyone wants to know, (some mods already know) pm me.


----------



## dinofred1

just had one expand in clacton on sea essex,had a single unit covering all pets,now opened a second double shop next door half reptail half fish


----------



## sami

Snakes r grreat said:


> That is why i will not name and shame! Out of respect to the forum owner and mods! If anyone wants to know, (some mods already know) pm me.



Fair enough  Forum rules are forum rules!


----------



## snakelover

anyone now a show which have Carpet Chameleons or a breeder?


----------



## Blazey

rickeezee might have one, u should ask him, he has quite an impressive collection and skill or breeding chams :no1:


----------



## fluffy

Can you add 'Jungle Phase' in Hornchurch Essex? 

Jungle Phase

'Smallish' shop, more specialising in Royal Morphs but still, reasonable selection and the guy that runs it is a good bloke and has been very helpful and given me great advice :2thumb:


----------



## leila

yes the living rainforest is a lovely shop.


----------



## corn flake

Just wanted to say that Mendip Monsters in Midsomer Norton is fabulous. Went there this morning to buy my Royal. The owner was very helpfull, enclosures etc were lovely and he breeds his stock himself 10/10.
Tanya xx


----------



## weloveourmonkeys

hi there can you add .ameyzoo to that list great shop and great .owner is very helpfull .clean and some nice animals and good value ,we just got a lovely male estern collared lizard from there searched high low for one ..rang ..reseverd it for us even sent pic from there mobile to me. 

AmeyZoo Exotic Pets


----------



## leogirl

fluffy said:


> Can you add 'Jungle Phase' in Hornchurch Essex?
> 
> Jungle Phase
> 
> 'Smallish' shop, more specialising in Royal Morphs but still, reasonable selection and the guy that runs it is a good bloke and has been very helpful and given me great advice :2thumb:


ahh glen is a wicked bloke! and he might be giving me a part time job there: victory: and the shop is expanding soon too.


----------



## JAM3S

does anyone know of any decent shops in the nottinghamshire area...... i only know of one but when i purchased my king from there i received no care advice whatsoever (good job i had done my research) infact it seemed like they just wanted rid because it had been there a year and nobody wanted a desert king snake . i know there is a decent shop in leicster on the list which isnt too far but any i have missed that are closer would be excellent :smile:


----------



## mask-of-sanity

i have been to aquasplash but are there any others around the berkshire area


----------



## fundo

Hi, can I be cheeky and add my own shop too? Shirley Aquatics. 

Can I also make a strange request and ASK people to slate it if they feel the need too. I take all criticism with good humour and if anyone has any suggestions for improvements or any complaints, I'd rather be told about them so that these can be fixed. 

Having said that, I sincerly hope that no one has had any bad experiences with us!! I'm yet to recieve any such criticism so fingers crossed :lol2: 

1355 Stratford Road
Shirley
Solihull
West Midlands
B90 4EF

For the person who asked for reptile shops in Oxford (I forget who asked) we have a branch at Yarntons Garden Centre.

Cheers, Mark


----------



## mask-of-sanity

how long has shirly aquatics had reptile section i visited there a few years ago and they didnt have one then but i didnt keep reps then so maybe i just missed it, but fish and shop looked great will have to pay another visit and look at the one in oxford also, :lol2: do i get discount:lol2:


----------



## fundo

haha we shall see:lol2: 

We've had the section for about 5 months now and I love it!! I get to talk about reps all day!!


----------



## Mark75

I've been dragged to Glasgow by my wife to visit the in-laws for 2 weeks so can anyone tell me any reptile shops / centres I can visit to escape my own personal version of hell?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Angi

*rEptile zone*

I cant believe no one has added the Reptile zone in Bristol yet!

Untitled Document


----------



## www.aquamania.co.uk

Can we also be cheeky and mention that Aquamania has a Reptile section 

Pet Supply, Reptile Supplies, Fishing Tackle, Aquatics Supply - Aquamania


----------



## holo255

Does anyone know of any good shops/Breeders in the Mid/South West Wales area???

Oh I have one to add to the list.
Pontardulas Garden Centre.
Knolageable Staff, very kind, limited stock although expanding reptile section soon. Decent variety, Water dragons, Beardies, Collared dragons, corns, and some more I cant remember. Worth a visit although small.


----------



## BADGERS MUM

does anyone know of any good shops in suffolk/norfolk? i can travel tho i have a business so would rather it on my door step,also im rubbish at directions tho i did get a tomtom for xmas so could put it to some us,oh im in the sticks kessingland nr lowestoft if that helps with the doorstep bit cheers


----------



## lesvegas

The Mill garden centre in Chesterfield has a good reptile section and its growing all the time.

Some expensive animals but generally reasonabley priced


----------



## jonty

PendleHog said:


> Sorry to hear that alsynthe  So is there anywhere worth going in Belfast then?


There's a small shop about ten miles outside belfast(comber) called heavenly creatures. it specialises in reptiles although it only has a small selection of the more popular ones.the shop is family run and the owner seems very knoledgeable, helpful and friendly.

Heavenly Creatures

also there is a new shop in Newtownards with a reptile section called jubilee pet supplies it hasn't got a website as yet. it has a small selection of reptiles ie kings, corns, rainbow boa, red knee tarantula's frogs and scorpions. i'm not sure what it will be like only time will tell.


----------



## leila

mutt said:


> you got an email address for them by chance?





The Living Rainforest



its a great shop, my fiance built the website its not fully finished he is in the middle of making improvements ect.: victory:



I got all my reps from there its a lovely shop.


----------



## eeji

top shops for the north-west:

critters
market st
hindley
wigan

woodys pets
liverpool rd
cadishead
manchester


----------



## SnakeBreeder

After having to rebuild my computer I found this link very good to get a few fav's back.
Cheers to everyone for the Information.
Stephen.


----------



## JBJcool

soz ive yr have posted this 1 but i didnt see it anyway

animal kingdom in skeggy is well gd they know what there on about look after them let you play with the herps they are really good


----------



## exoticsandtropics

i think EXOTICS AND TROPICS - Home should be added.!


----------



## King Of Dreams

fundo said:


> Hi, can I be cheeky and add my own shop too? Shirley Aquatics.
> 
> Can I also make a strange request and ASK people to slate it if they feel the need too. I take all criticism with good humour and if anyone has any suggestions for improvements or any complaints, I'd rather be told about them so that these can be fixed.
> 
> Having said that, I sincerly hope that no one has had any bad experiences with us!! I'm yet to recieve any such criticism so fingers crossed :lol2:
> 
> 1355 Stratford Road
> Shirley
> Solihull
> West Midlands
> B90 4EF
> 
> For the person who asked for reptile shops in Oxford (I forget who asked) we have a branch at Yarntons Garden Centre.
> 
> Cheers, Mark


it's good to hear the reptile section in yarnton is back up. if i recall, it was closed down for a while. i went in last year and there was nothing there. i remember my mum used to take me there to go look at all the cool lizards and snakes. i was quite sad when it shut down. i'll have to go check it out again now.

just some random nostalgia for you.


----------



## sam316

Anywhere good in the south east, I mean really good and worth the visit? I would have thought that there would be some good reptile zoo's around the place, I mean big big zoo's jus for rep's and amphibians or something?? wb


----------



## waycar8

eeji said:


> top shops for the north-west:
> 
> critters
> market st
> hindley
> wigan
> 
> woodys pets
> liverpool rd
> cadishead
> manchester


yes i will vouch for paul........ Welcome to Woody's Pets great guy healthy animals, got my 2 torts from him and my 3 amazon milk frogs


----------



## sparkle

Can I add a Scottish one...

The Olympia Pet Centre In East Kilbride

They are really great and handle all their reptiles and pets every day so they are used to human contact. They also work alongside the Herp Society.


----------



## Binksy

Areas would be great, i have just opened each link to find area. I was looking for another shop other than Crystal Palace. (great shop).


----------



## Mitch

You should save time with the NW area. No good shops around here. lol
Liverpool area anyway.


----------



## eeji

Mitch said:


> You should save time with the NW area. No good shops around here. lol
> Liverpool area anyway.


you'll have to defect over to manchester!


----------



## yellow_rat_gal

I definately think that AmeyZoo should be added as they are VERY knowledgable and wont sell their animals unless you can prove you know what you're doing - which ya gotta respect!

There's one in the South East which I know myself and a few others are wary of as they seem to have a mite problem... But I refuse to name and shame.

Em x


----------



## CT1974

Hi there,

Does anyone know any good places in the Peterborough area? Or local breeders - have searched in vain!

Many thanks :smile:


----------



## snakelover

mitch, there is a couple shops in liverpool area, one Andys Pets or soemthing near the wirral!


----------



## Reptilerescueden

eeji said:


> top shops for the north-west:
> 
> critters
> market st
> hindley
> wigan
> 
> woodys pets
> liverpool rd
> cadishead
> manchester


I can highly recommend Critters


----------



## morph

The reptile room in cleveleys nr Blackpool.
Cant beat it.... and the owners know their stuff too.
One of the biggest displays of reps I've seen outside of a zoo.
And one of the biggest monitors i have ever seen.:no1:


----------



## Rainwater

Coast2Coast Exotics in Darlington...travelled a 2 hour journey from manchester just to go!!

You walk in and its like a forest!....the owners are really friendly and good, caring people. That's where I like to get my leos!! Can't emphasise how great they are!!


----------



## geckowoman

morph said:


> The reptile room in cleveleys nr Blackpool.
> Cant beat it.... and the owners know their stuff too.
> One of the biggest displays of reps I've seen outside of a zoo.
> And one of the biggest monitors i have ever seen.:no1:


yes the reptile room is fantastic, mark is very helpful and their livefoods are the cheapest that I have ever come across!: victory:


----------



## ukgeckos

does anyone have a website link for cold blooded and smooth and scaley in essex. im in essex next week and fancied a visit!


----------



## Johelian

Cold Blooded dont have a site, but here are their details:
Cold Blooded Reptile Centre
6 Broadway
Rainham
RM13 9YN
01708 630135


Smooth and Scalys site.


----------



## AuntyLizard

Aquasplash in Ladds Garden Centre at Hare Hatch on the A4 from Reading to Maidenhead or visa versa if coming from Maidenhead. They are really really helpful, know there reptiles and have always been on hand if we have needed help or advice.. Would recommend them to anyone.

Liz


----------



## Lewb

Angi said:


> I cant believe no one has added the Reptile zone in Bristol yet!
> 
> Untitled Document


I agree. They are a great shop. Very hospitable, knowledgeable and competitive prices. As soon as I got there I was greeted by the owner and promptly offered refreshments which are welcome after a 90 minute journey! They know a lot about the reps they have and really are a quality shop.


----------



## Tops

Anyone know of a place in or near Buckinghamshire sort of around High Wycombe/Aylesbury area? I'm trying to find somewhere relatively local but I can't seem to find anything.


----------



## AuntyLizard

Tops said:


> Anyone know of a place in or near Buckinghamshire sort of around High Wycombe/Aylesbury area? I'm trying to find somewhere relatively local but I can't seem to find anything.


Try Aquasplash as mentioned above except garden centre is now called coblands.. It is only about 12 miles away from High Wycombe on the A4 from Maidenhead to Reading.

Liz


----------



## Sephiroth

No mention of Paws for Thought in Leeds yet?

Paws for Thought Pet Centres, Leeds

Which? Magazine did a survey across the country to name and shame pet shops that were keeping their animals in poor conditions... Paws for Thought (and one other that I can't remember) was the only one to be reviewed as being "Excellent" in the care they gave to their animals :no1:


----------



## Andy b 1

hi are there any good websites for me to buy a hermann tortoise from? i live in essex and my e-mail is [email protected] if someone could send me a few good links i would be grateful. thanks


----------



## jamesfox

Coast2Coast Exotics in Darlington just quick reply to above posts yes found reptiles looked good and bright but amphibians were in unlight dark small tanks and u had to ask staff to see if there was anything in them!


----------



## Horny Toad

This is Kevin at Coast to Coast. Thanks for all the nice comments - we do try hard with every aspect of maintaining our shop, we cant be perfect all the time - but we are always trying to better our already high standards. Just thought it might be worth mentioning, that as far as I am aware we are the only UK shop to have a seperate (brightly lit) air conditioned area for our amphibians, perhaps the guy who mentioned the darker vivaria for amphibians had seen the over flow area? We are very busy with high levels of stock here at Coast to Coast and some of the warmer loving amphibians inevitably end up on our invert and spider area (most arachnids / inverts dont like bright lighting). However we do plan to extend our amphibian area with two levels of air conditioning and more brightly lit amphibian displays. A full refit of the shop is planned on a 12-24 month scale starting after the summer with lots of exciting new ideas and even more animals. I always say you cant rest on your laurels! Thanks again for the nice comments people!


----------



## jamesfox

on my second vist to coast to coast noiticed that u had seperate air conditioned facility just for amphibians which is great to see also great to see u must be breeding your own stock as i noiticed a tank full of milk frog baby tads next to the parants viv so well done for that looking forward to the refit


----------



## garybingham

hi try North East Exotic Pets a new store only open about a year ago the staff are really good and give good advice 

anyone who goes will see my bosc on display in the window


----------



## Johelian

This is just a quick shout out for The Reptile Zone in Bristol - I went there today, and I have to say I think its one of the best places I have visited. The stock is all housed very appropriately (love the chameleon cages with mesh fronts for proper ventilation) and all presented extremely well - two things which can be difficult to pull off properly in conjunction with one another! The prices are fantastic, the staff are extraordinarily helpful and polite (I was offered drinks almost as soon as I arrived - how many stores do that?), not to mention more knowledgable than most. Plus - and this is the only store I have visited that do this - they go through a thorough checklist of essentials for each animal sold, to ensure that the new owner knows what they are doing. If only more stores did this, I imagine there would be fewer "I just got a lizard, and I dont know what it is or how to care for it, and its dying!" threads, here and elsewhere on the internet.

All in all, I was thoroughly impressed - this store was a pleasure to visit (and worth the 1 1/2 hour trip to get there!)


----------



## Angi

Johelian, thankyou very much for that glowing report, I will be sure to pass your comments on to the staff. We know it can be time consuming taking people through a 4 page checklist and care guide, but this is our commitment to trying our best to raise standards of reptile knowledge and keeping.
It does get very hot in reptile shops and we understand that many people travel quite a distance to visit, which is why we offer drinks.


----------



## geckomagic

Johelian said:


> This is just a quick shout out for The Reptile Zone in Bristol - I went there today, and I have to say I think its one of the best places I have visited. The stock is all housed very appropriately (love the chameleon cages with mesh fronts for proper ventilation) and all presented extremely well - two things which can be difficult to pull off properly in conjunction with one another! The prices are fantastic, the staff are extraordinarily helpful and polite (I was offered drinks almost as soon as I arrived - how many stores do that?), not to mention more knowledgable than most. Plus - and this is the only store I have visited that do this - they go through a thorough checklist of essentials for each animal sold, to ensure that the new owner knows what they are doing. If only more stores did this, I imagine there would be fewer "I just got a lizard, and I dont know what it is or how to care for it, and its dying!" threads, here and elsewhere on the internet.
> 
> All in all, I was thoroughly impressed - this store was a pleasure to visit (and worth the 1 1/2 hour trip to get there!)


I'll second that. I was there on sunday for the austin stevens book signing, and although it was very busy the staff still had time to talk to people about the animals they were buying, going through very detailed checklists, not just for now but also a year on, when they require bigger vivs ect. Also I saw caresheets being handed out before customers made their mind as to buy a reptile. Every shop really needs to do this.
All in all a great day, loads to eat and drink, everyone really friendly.
Thanks for putting it on!


----------



## Nick417

Just read this thread from the very beginning and can't find any mention of Reptile Cymru Reptile Cymru in Cardiff : victory: Very nice layout, all vivs looked clean and all the animals looked healthy (no toes/feet missing etc) unlike one or two shops I've been in. Even the missus was impressed,(and she doesn't like snakes). Doesn't carry a humongous range of animals and equipment but what there was looked v.good and was very reasonably priced.


----------



## pigme1000000

you really havent done ya homework have you,i brought a few snakes from northampton reptile centre when i didnt no any better,one had a *** burn on its back,there was a nother one that looked like its tail had bin chopped off.and a hog nose i had that was so shit scared it use to never come out ,or feed,the bottom line is maybe there are sume ok pet shops out there but not many,all there after one thing (cash),and most dont care about the welfare of there stock...so you are better off buying from breeders or online shops for your tanks states food ect.....sorry but it really pisses me off when i see people saying o there good,when there not!!!


----------



## pigme1000000

Crystal Palace Reptiles - also are a rip off prices are way way over the top...fook going there!!!


----------



## eeji

pigme1000000 said:


> Crystal Palace Reptiles - also are a rip off prices are way way over the top...fook going there!!!


I can't comment on crystal palace reps because i've never been there, BUT....

do you ever wonder why some shops are more expensive than others? maybe the cheap shops are really cheap n nasty shops that sell crap quality wild caught animals, and crap quality chinese equipment?
then just maybe the more expensive shops are more expensive because they offer quality livestock, and quality trusted brand equipment, and maybe their shop has higher overheads because they provide a good and proper environment for their animals....

you can't just judge a shop on price alone. judge it on the quality (NOT quantity!) of their livestock, the state of the vivs, the quality and range of equipment and frozen/live foods, the quality of their service, and the knowledge, helpfulness and friendliness of the staff.

A lot of the more expensive shops have earned their good reputations by scoring highly on the above, so you can't just slate a place because they are more expensive than the grotty little pet shop up the road.


----------



## tombraider

pigme1000000 said:


> Crystal Palace Reptiles - also are a rip off prices are way way over the top...fook going there!!!


Maybe car boot sales are more your style :grin1:


----------



## eeji

pigme1000000 said:


> Crystal Palace Reptiles - also are a rip off prices are way way over the top...fook going there!!!





tombraider said:


> Maybe car boot sales are more your style :grin1:


:lol2: :no1:


----------



## pigme1000000

yeh and maybe getting had is yours:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## eeji

pigme1000000 said:


> yeh and maybe getting had is yours:Na_Na_Na_Na:


theres a big difference between getting ripped off and getting quality healthy reps


----------



## pigme1000000

sorry,but im my time of keeping snakes, ive never came across a pet shop yet that sells good healthyand well looked after reptiles...like i said maybe there is sume good petshops out there now,i was also told by a few uk breeders ..also not to go there!!! but hey if you like um thats your choice matey:grin1:


----------



## monitorfan666

pigme1000000 said:


> sorry,but im my time of keeping snakes, ive never came across a pet shop yet that sells good healthyand well looked after reptiles...like i said maybe there is sume good petshops out there now,i was also told by a few uk breeders ..also not to go there!!! but hey if you like um thats your choice matey:grin1:


hmm good comeback
:grin1:


----------



## SuperTed

:grin1: i didnt see it mentioned and i cant believe it i no its new but SCALES AND FANGS!! in leigh-on-sea awesome service in-store and after service!

Scales and Fangs |


----------



## Fangio

ukgeckos said:


> does anyone have a website link for cold blooded and smooth and scaley in essex. im in essex next week and fancied a visit!


If you're coming to essex go to cold blooded but I'd go to scales and fangs personally instead of smooth and scaly. I went to scales and fangs and smooth and scaly for the first time at the weekend and I have to say scales and fangs is in a totally different league IMO. Everything was immaculate, staff friendly and knowledgeable and prices were v.good too which helps. Saying that Smooth and Scaly and Scales and fangs are quite close.......judge for yourself.


----------



## eeji

pigme1000000 said:


> sorry,but im my time of keeping snakes, ive never came across a pet shop yet that sells good healthyand well looked after reptiles...like i said maybe there is sume good petshops out there now,i was also told by a few uk breeders ..also not to go there!!! but hey if you like um thats your choice matey:grin1:





monitorfan666 said:


> hmm good comeback
> :grin1:


...now go back and read the first bit of my post, matey......



eeji said:


> I can't comment on crystal palace reps because i've never been there, BUT....


:grin1:


----------



## Reptilerescueden

I can recommend critters Exotic Pet Shop in Hindley Wigan, their web site is www.critters-exoticpetshop.co.uk
Their prices are fair, the animals are very healthy and they are knowledgable.


----------



## Saff

Is there any good shops in west yorkshire (wakefield,leeds,ossest ect.....)?


----------



## argentine_boa

Highly recommended, Reptile Cymru (Athravans shop) in Cardiff.

Just got my desert iggys from them and arrived in great condition, good prices and friendly staff.

Am looking forward to doing some more business with them soon.


----------



## FreddotheGecko

i have not read through the whole thread, but i couldn't see many Midlands based reptile companies. I have been to a few around here, some were not good, but i there are a handfull that i would recommend!

Prestwood Petzone
Wolverhampton Road (A449),
Prestwood, Nr. Stourbridge, 
West Midlands DY7 5AF. 
Tel: 01384 877150/877757
Fax: 01384 877101

Wings n Things (recently changed to Wicked Pets)
Wolverhampton

Walker's Aquatics Pets & Reps
59, High St
Bilston
West Midlands
WV14 0EZ
01902 498191


----------



## Sephiroth

Saff said:


> Is there any good shops in west yorkshire (wakefield,leeds,ossest ect.....)?


Paws for Thought is pretty good... it's on the A64 in Leeds..

Paws for Thought Pet Centres, Leeds


----------



## vikki_john

I like Wharf Aquactics i don't live that far away from them and they are very helpful the staff are wlling to spend a lot of time talkng with you.


----------



## Angi

Paws for thought ( Leeds) was okay when I last visited about 3 years ago, no idea what it is like now though. But if you are looking for a good shop around Leeds you must try Snakes N Adders ( Snakes ''N'' Adders)


----------



## the-tick

pigme1000000 said:


> Crystal Palace Reptiles - also are a rip off prices are way way over the top...fook going there!!!


I did hold CPR in good standing but since fluffly died and another forum member had a loss in the same time frame, AND speaking to a few people around the area and a gentleman who's known someone who works there a long time.

I'm personally not going over the threshold there again


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic

can i add norwich reptiles Norwich Reptile Company reptile sales norwich, tortoises, geckos, spiders at Norwich Reptile Company, i have been going there for years nearly once a week and they have always been helpful, if they don't have the reptile you are looking for they will try and find one for you, i have heard bad RUMOURS about them and this really upsets me as it only started when another shop opened near them (not going to name the other shop but they advised me that a great 1st snake for my young niece would be a baby boa, yeah really good advice, lucky i knew it was crap)


----------



## snickers

In the midlands...
Prestwood petzone is quite good. Not huge in reptiles but clean and staff are both helpful and knowledgeable. The chap who served me wanted to know if I knew about carpets even before he showed me the snake.

Shirley aquatics is also nice. Very clean, some really nice showpieces, and very nice staff. The fish section though is amazing.

Birmingham reptiles is another nice shop - more of a reptile specialist then the others.

I'd buy stock from any of them, and might well go back to Birmingham reptile after I get back from holiday.


----------



## hull-beardie-fan

*HULL PETS AND GARDENS IS GREAT!*

*They always have a wide ammount of CB stock and i almost never see WC ever! There corn morphs are out of this world and are always happy to help in a crisis. *

*Thanks.*


----------



## Raiden

Two from the south west.

Two By Two Pet & Reptile Centre
Plymouth,
01752 668343

South west reptiles
Exeter
01392 209035
http://www.southwestreptiles.co.uk/


----------



## BLADE

Any one tried wharf aquatics went for a nose today but would like to know others views Wharf Aquatics - Tropical Marine Pond Fish Aquariums Reptiles :mf_dribble:


----------



## Julie&James

Just a quick note to say that we shopped at Shirley Aquatics yesterday, and were very impressed by the reptile section. Despite being manically busy, Mark was doing a fantastic job of keeping his cool, and giving calm and useful advice to allcomers. When we managed to get some time with him, he was very helpful and got us some great deals on the (quite large) pile of kit we'd gone to buy.

So all in all, a great review from us. Wouldn't hesitate to recommend Shirley Aq.

Just ask for Mark.


----------



## easty

REPTILES IN THE GREEN In Aberdeen are great!!!

went in for a nosey at the weekend there and was very impressed. we spoke to Di the owner/manager for a good 45 mins and she showed us a good few snakes (without us asking) n let us hold a couple, One of which was a young BRB, i have been trying to persuade the OH to let me get one up to now, n after handling one i think she may have changed her mind.

She gave the impression of being a hobbiest first and business woman second, which, in the pet trade is important as she seemed to care more about the animals welfare than making a quik buck! 

Reptiles in the Green - Welfare Advice and Reptile Supplies

64 The Green
Aberdeen
Scotland

01224 254633.


----------



## the-tick

Julie&James said:


> Just a quick note to say that we shopped at Shirley Aquatics yesterday, and were very impressed by the reptile section. Despite being manically busy, Mark was doing a fantastic job of keeping his cool, and giving calm and useful advice to allcomers. When we managed to get some time with him, he was very helpful and got us some great deals on the (quite large) pile of kit we'd gone to buy.
> 
> So all in all, a great review from us. Wouldn't hesitate to recommend Shirley Aq.
> 
> Just ask for Mark.


do they have an address and or website ?


----------



## Julie&James

the-tick said:


> do they have an address and or website ?


Sorry, my bad. It was listed earlier in the thread so I didn't think to repeat it.

Here ...


SHIRLEY AQUATICS

* 1355 Stratford Road 
Shirley, Solihull 
West Midlands 
B90 4EF 
United Kingdom * *Tel : +44 (0)121-744-1300 
Fax: +44 (0)121-744-0067*
*
E-Mail: [email protected]*


----------



## the-tick

hee hee bugger not the Shirley near me then lol


----------



## Julie&James

the-tick said:


> hee hee bugger not the Shirley near me then lol


 It's hardly near us either. We drove from West London to Birmingham, but the sale prices made it worth it.


----------



## steviec

Anyone know if JG Animals is still going? Used to visit there once in a while when I lived in Clapham but never bought anything from them, the guys working there seemed very knowledgable and it was quite a small shop...

Found a link here: J G Animals in London - Animal & Pet Food Wholesale in London - Touch London SW16

But it gives no details other than the address which is:

19 Stretham Vale, London, SW16 5SE

Guess I could call the number....

Anyone have any experience with them? From what I remember they were fairly reasonable price wise and usually had good stock.


----------

